# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  ProTools 8 est dsormais disponible [News]

## aodix

Lditeur Digidesign, annonce la sortie de la version 8 de son logiciel de cration et production audio Protools. Il offre une superbe nouvelle interface, des dizaines de nouveaux plug-ins et instruments virtuels, dintressantes nouvelles fonctions ddition de partition et ddition Midi, dtonnants nouveaux workflows, une utilisation rendue encore plus aise

Source : http://www.digidesign.com/index.cfm?...2&itemid=35911

Une dmo est galement disponible.

----------

